# Souke Customize Service—You can decide what you wear!



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

*1. What is the Souke Customize Service?*
Customers have a great deal of freedom with Souke Customization, which ranges from apparel design to material choice. This service is suitable for both riding teams and individuals who wish to show their spirit and uniqueness.

*2. How to enjoy the Souke Customize Service?*

Contact us ASAP.
Tell us your ideas (it doesn't matter if you have no idea, our professional design team will assist you).
Communicate with us on the design and material selections.
Wait for the products to be delivered after you've confirmed the details.

*3. Why do we choose Souke Customize Service?*
Souke believes that cycling clothes should be versatile. It can be used for more than just wrapping the body and protecting the muscles. It can also express yourself and convey emotion, like everyday wears.

*- To Be Unique*
Personalized jerseys are unique. One won’t find another wearing the exact garment even if the material is the same. Personalized clothes also help with confidence is that the messages on the clothes(words or pictures) hold important meanings to the person wearing them. The meaning of personalized features on clothes isn’t the same for every person, some people enjoy standing out of the crowd, and buying personalized clothes is one way of achieving this.
*- As A Gift*
The ideal gift for cyclists should be a distinctive riding costume! If you want to give your family or friends cycling gear as a gift, you can personalize a set for them. When they open the package, I think they'll be surprised.
*- To Show Support*
Some local cycling teams encourage their members to support the team by donning uniforms while they cycle, which not only builds team spirit but also increase team visibility.

*4. The Souke Customize FAQs
- Pricing Problems
Q1:* Do customized products cost a lot?
*A1:* Under the same fabric, customized clothing is about 10 dollars more expensive than non-customized clothing. If you choose upgrade fabrics, the price of customized clothing will be higher but but it is acceptable.

*Q2: *Can I get some discounts?
*A2:* Yes, we have specialists to meet your needs, the more quantity you customize, the more favorable the price. You are welcome to communicate with us.

*- Quality Problems
Q:* Is there any difference in quality between customized products and non-customized products?
*A:* There are 4 different quality level to choose for customized clothes, while non-customized clothes are not allowed to choose fabrics.

*- Shipping & Exchange
Q1:* How long can I receive the goods after confirming the customization details?
*A1:* Customizing time typically takes between 7-15 business days, and we will use fast shipping, which takes 5–7 business days (shipment by FedEx, DHL, UPS, or other express company).

*Q2:* Can I ask for a refund after I've already received it?
*A2: *Except for quality problems, customized products do not accept refunds.

Please *Contact Us* to know more about Souke customized service！


----------

